# Undervolting i5-10300h



## Sergey228 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello! My laptop: Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 15IMH05 (CPU i5-10300h + GPU gtx 1650 + 16gb RAM)
I unlocked the undervolting as my laptop was overheating and throttled. I need help, please tell me how to properly test it for stability. I played Cyberpunk 2077 at -120 mV for several hours and was completely confident in the stability. But suddenly, when I went to the main menu, I got BSoD. At the moment, I have a voltage of -115mV. Help please me, thanks!
Also attach the log file after 15 minutes of playing RDR 2









!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 10, 2021)

Sergey228 said:


> stability


A lot of 10th Gen mobile CPUs are only stable at -70 mV. If you crashed at -120 mV, I would step back to -100 mV. Can you pass the TS Bench 960M test with no errors reported?






If you see 1 Error, your voltage is set too low. Reduce your undervolt and test again. Many stability problems happen when the CPU is lightly loaded so it is not surprising that you had a crash when doing something simple like going out to the main menu. No one knows how much voltage your CPU needs. All you can do is test again and again. If you see a BSOD, your CPU probably needs more voltage.

The log file shows that the CPU is not maintaining full speed. Some Lenovo laptops have this problem. When gaming and the GPU is active, the CPU MHz will be dropped. To try to fix this, open the TPL window and check the Speed Shift box. This box has to be checked so this information is sent to the CPU. Press OK. To test further.

On the main screen I would check the High Performance option and I would also check the Speed Shift EPP option. Change EPP from 128 to 0. These changes will try to hold your CPU at its full speed while idle or while gaming.

Run another gaming log file when set like this. It will be interesting to see if the MHz in the log file are higher. Exit HWiNFO when you are testing with ThrottleStop.

Are you running any Lenovo control software? If another program is also trying to control the CPU, it can interfere with ThrottleStop.


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A lot of 10th Gen mobile CPUs are only stable at -70 mV. If you crashed at -120 mV, I would step back to -100 mV. Can you pass the TS Bench 960M test with no errors reported?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello! Thanks for answering.
Yes, I was able to pass the TS Bench test without errors at -115 mV.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 10, 2021)

Sergey228 said:


> I was able to pass the TS Bench test


That is a good basic stability test. Now make those other changes I mentioned. Set Windows to High Performance, change EPP to 0 and run a log file while gaming.


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 10, 2021)

Oops ... I decided to run the TS Bench test a few more times. And errors got out. And the stress tests of the OCCT for many hours did not reveal anything.



The stable undervolting value was -105mV per core and cache. Here is my RDR2 game log with high performance power mode and EPP 0.

It looks like for 10th generation processors the core voltage offset is greater than the cache, also useful, in Cinebench R20 I get 4 degrees less temperature (heat dissipation dropped by 5 watts) and 20 points more. Thermal throttling did not occur, temperature maximum: 94C. My best result in Cinebench was: 2242 points. At the moment, my voltage is -200mV for the core and -100mV for the cache.


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> That is a good basic stability test. Now make those other changes I mentioned. Set Windows to High Performance, change EPP to 0 and run a log file while gaming.


unclewebb, I had a crash at a voltage of -200mV for the core and -100mV for the cache, please tell me what you need to lower the core or cache?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A lot of 10th Gen mobile CPUs are only stable at -70 mV.


I would lower the cache to -75 mV and try setting the core to -150 mV. The cache offset is usually the biggest problem.


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 12, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I would lower the cache to -75 mV and try setting the core to -150 mV. The cache offset is usually the biggest problem.


unclewebb, please rate my log file after for game cyberpunk 2077 20min


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2021)

@Sergey228 - Your log file looks good. The CPU is running fast and it is running at a consistent speed. No throttling issues and the CPU temperature is normal for a gaming laptop.

The Nvidia GPU slows down a few times for 5 to 10 seconds each time. This might be something you are doing in game that is not GPU demanding. Did you have any problems in game? If you did, it is probably GPU throttling and not CPU throttling. Not sure why this happens.

If you run a GPU-Z log file, you might see GPU power limit throttling. I do not know how to fix Nvidia GPU throttling issues.


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 12, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Sergey228 - Your log file looks good. The CPU is running fast and it is running at a consistent speed. No throttling issues and the CPU temperature is normal for a gaming laptop.
> 
> The Nvidia GPU slows down a few times for 5 to 10 seconds each time. This might be something you are doing in game that is not GPU demanding. Did you have any problems in game? If you did, it is probably GPU throttling and not CPU throttling. Not sure why this happens.
> 
> If you run a GPU-Z log file, you might see GPU power limit throttling. I do not know how to fix Nvidia GPU throttling issues.


Hi, the game uses the GPU at 99%, no problems are visible. But you pointed out correctly, the GPU has power throttling. It starts at 50 watts, will GPU undervolting help or flash of another VBIOS?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2021)

Sergey228 said:


> GPU undervolting


This will reduce power consumption which should allow the GPU to run at full speed longer without it slowing down. I do not have any recent GPU undervolting experience.


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 12, 2021)

unclewebb, Can you tell us what "clamp" means near PL1 and PL2? Thank you!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2021)

When the CPU power limit throttles, if Clamp is checked, the CPU will slow down as much as possible so it does not go over the power limit.

If Clamp is not checked, during power limit throttling, the CPU will slow down but it will not go slower than the base frequency. The 10300H has a base frequency of 2.50 GHz.

I never check Clamp. Some people want to make sure that their CPU does not consume too much power. If your computer runs too hot then you could set the PL1 power limit to 45W. If you checked the Clamp option, you would not have to worry. Your CPU would throttle so long term, it would not consume more than 45W. When Clamp checked, the CPU can go as low as 800 MHz during power limit throttling.


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 16, 2021)

is it worth changing the factory thermal paste to a Cooler Master IC Essential E1, will it drop the temperature, now I have 90-94 degrees in games?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 16, 2021)

I do not have any experience with Cooler Master IC Essential E1 in a laptop. There is usually not a huge difference between different thermal pastes right after you first apply them. The problem some laptops have is that some thermal pastes do not last very long in laptops that typically run at high temperatures. Some popular thermal pastes can quickly pump out. Within a week, there might be hardly any paste left between the heatsink and the CPU so temperatures will go way up.

Some users in this forum have had good success with Noctua NT-H2. I have not replaced enough thermal paste in laptops to know what is good or bad. 

TechPowerUp has decided to use NT-H2 in their new CPU Cooler Test Systems.








						CPU Cooler Test System Update 2021
					

With new hardware comes the need for test system updates, and we have instituted a massive overhaul of the testing process for CPU coolers. The biggest change is the addition of an AMD test bench alongside Intel so we can provide you with a better look at the performance offered. Not to mention...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I do not have any experience with Cooler Master IC Essential E1 in a laptop. There is usually not a huge difference between different thermal pastes right after you first apply them. The problem some laptops have is that some thermal pastes do not last very long in laptops that typically run at high temperatures. Some popular thermal pastes can quickly pump out. Within a week, there might be hardly any paste left between the heatsink and the CPU so temperatures will go way up.
> 
> Some users in this forum have had good success with Noctua NT-H2. I have not replaced enough thermal paste in laptops to know what is good or bad.
> 
> ...


Okay! I will try Cooler Master and write about the results before and after.
Tell me, does it make sense to smear thermal paste or is it enough to squeeze out a drop and then press it with a radiator?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 17, 2021)

Sergey228 said:


> does it make sense


Different pastes have different recommended application methods. Check the website of whatever you buy to see what the manufacturer recommends. 

On desktop CPUs that have an integrated heat spreader, a pea sized blob in the middle and then allowing the heatsink pressure to spread it out works well. This helps reduce air pockets. On a mobile CPU with no heat spreader, it is probably best to spread a thin layer so the entire CPU is covered. It is mostly trial and error. You might have to do this a couple of times to see what works best.


----------

